# Dirty bulking over christmas



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Thinking of doing a sort of dirty bulk over the next 4 weeks, just eating and drinking as much as I can till the new year, any one else done this?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> Thinking of doing a sort of dirty bulk over the next 4 weeks, just eating and drinking as much as I can till the new year, any one else done this?


For social reasons maybe, but why slow your progress by getting fat?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

I am doing this too...

Already started my 'Stella Artois Bulk'


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

sauceman said:


> For social reasons maybe, but why slow your progress by getting fat?


I know but I'm very all or nothing and cant see me sticking to a diet over christmas, and how fat can i really get in 4 weeks, might gain some strength and a bit of muscle


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

All depends on how serious you take your training..If you're a casual lifter and its just a little something you do to pass the time then letting yourself go at christmas is no big deal,it won't make any difference to your achievements .


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Dirty bulk.........


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> I know but I'm very all or nothing and cant see me sticking to a diet over christmas, and how fat can i really get in 4 weeks, might gain some strength and a bit of muscle


You can get so fat if you try hahaha. Reckon if you really went for it, 3/4 of or a full stone.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Well maybe I will rethink this lol gonna loosen up a bit but maybe not that much

would be a waste after the effort I put in this year


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

....you realise it's not going to 'speed up' your gains doing a dirty bulk? You're only fooling yourself if you think it's any benefit whatsoever... but if you just want to 'relax' a bit, then that's fine, but personally I wouldn't dress it up as a progressive method to reach your goals. If anything, it'll just give you more work to do.

and... "how fat can i really get in 4 weeks" - what makes you think there is a limit? As fat as you let yourself get, you'll get.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

just having 1 blow out on xmas day as i normaly do, wake up, open fist can of beer, visit family, drink more, have dinner, drink more,eat left overs, drink more,wake up regretting it, back on diet boxing day :lol:


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Kristina said:


> ....you realise it's not going to 'speed up' your gains doing a dirty bulk? You're only fooling yourself if you think it's any benefit whatsoever... but if you just want to 'relax' a bit, then that's fine, but personally I wouldn't dress it up as a progressive method to reach your goals. If anything, it'll just give you *more work to do*.
> 
> and... "how fat can i really get in 4 weeks" - what makes you think there is a limit? As fat as you let yourself get, you'll get.


Yeah thats just it, will give me more work to do, I got the size I was after and ab's are nearly showing now just wanna eat now lol

not gonna give up now though


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Bora said:


> just having 1 blow out on xmas day as i normaly do, wake up, open fist can of beer, visit family, drink more, have dinner, drink more,eat left overs, drink more,wake up regretting it, back on diet boxing day :lol:


That sounds like a good plan, I'm working a lot over christmas not xmas or boxing day but dont know where im gonna get time to eat all this crap anyway lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kristina said:


> ....you realise it's not going to 'speed up' your gains doing a dirty bulk? You're only fooling yourself if you think it's any benefit whatsoever... but if you just want to 'relax' a bit, then that's fine, but personally I wouldn't dress it up as a progressive method to reach your goals. If anything, it'll just give you more work to do.
> 
> and... "how fat can i really get in 4 weeks" - what makes you think there is a limit? As fat as you let yourself get, you'll get.


This is the best answer you will get, if you want to relax your diet for 4 weeks that's ok just don't let yourself go too far as any fat you gain will have to be shifted meaning extra work for you.

Im currently bulking and im in relax mode but im monitoring my fat gain and adjusting if I notice anything more than acceptable I will do a nice recomp/cut in the summer.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're gonna loosen up your diet a bit over the festive season, at least count calories a bit and eat at around maintenance. Should stop you from turning into a blob.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

sh4n3 said:


> I know but I'm very all or nothing and cant see me sticking to a diet over christmas, and how fat can i really get in 4 weeks, might gain some strength and a bit of muscle


easy to tell if you're tracking cals. a 500 surplus consistently will have you gaining about a pound a week, 1000 surplus 2 lbs and so on


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Im doing this only its all time not jusg christmas haha


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

So anyone gone on any epic binge's and how did it affect your training, gains, fat gain etc


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Theorist said:


> easy to tell if you're tracking cals. a 500 surplus consistently will have you gaining about a pound a week, 1000 surplus 2 lbs and so on


Wish it was as easy to gain muscle at that rate lol


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being a little more relaxed say over Xmas week but 4 weeks seems excessive. Personally I'm going to be a bit looser with calorie control from the 24th -1st. It depends where your priorities are really.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

View attachment 162628




Snake said:


> I am doing this too...
> 
> Already started my 'Stella Artois Bulk'


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im never on over christmas let alone over eating to excess, any crap gained will have to be made up for and worked off at another time if you want to look half decent, dont fool yourself into thinking it will be a good % of muscle.

Iv seen people coming & going home on the bus after an all inclusive looking like they put on maybe 2 stone in 2 weeks


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> View attachment 162628


Very good


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't dee the point in putting labels on it. Calling it a dirty bulk will make you act like its a break from senses.

Whereas you can just take a month or few weeks to enjoy friends and family without any diet goals or guilt and still train hard


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Dirty bulk, like a dog, is for life, not just for Christmas


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Yolo days - Christmas day / New years day


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

How fat can you get in a month ?? Well I put on weight super easy and if it totally let go for a month I reckon I could gain 20 lbs easily, probably more tbh.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Are you having the month off from dieting mr pieman?


I've had the year off. I got married, prepared a big wedding, had honeymoon, bought and moved house, screwed up my ankle ligaments and had a big year at work.

My name used to be ironic. now it's accurate. However I will be stepping up in the new year


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

why dirty bulk?

left over turkey and veg is a good balanced meal and chocolate and booze are fast carbs, ideal for post workout insulin spike :lol:


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

I put 12 pounds on in 1 week after cutting for 3 months.

Diet of chicken and donuts.

In 4 weeks, and with that kind of reckless eating, you could easily put on 2 stone.

Good luck in January. Fatty!


----------

